# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grand Ferry [Corse]

## giorgos_249

*Έψαξα στην ενότητα 'ξένα πλοία' αλλά δεν βρήκα κανένα θέμα για το Corse.* 
*Είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο της SNCM , του 1983 , που σύμφωνα με φήμες θα έρθει στη χώρα μας. Αληθεύει; (αν αληθεύει ελπίζω να μην έχει την κατάληξη του προηγούμενου Corse [.......])* 

*Παρακαλώ να με συγχωρέσετε αν υπάρχει θέμα για το πλοίο κάπου που δεν το έχω δει καθώς είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ψάξω όλο το forum.*

*Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του πλοίου προέρχεται απο το* *http://www.faktaomfartyg.se*

----------


## Tsikalos

Όντως όμορφο αλλά είναι ήδη 27 ετών. χαρακτηριστικά του;

----------


## giorgos_249

> Όντως όμορφο αλλά είναι ήδη 27 ετών. χαρακτηριστικά του;


*Αυτό φίλε μου αν οι φήμες επαληθευτούν θα έρθει για τη ΝΕΛ. Όσο για την ηλικία του , δε νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία. ¶λλα σε αυτήν την ηλικία ξεκινούν την καριέρα τους σαν ΕΓ/ΟΓ στην Ελλάδα (Hellenic Voyager).* 

*Χαρακτηριστικά:* *http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=8003620&lang=en*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Corse έφτασε στη ράδα του Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί ρυμουλκούμενο από το Χρήστος 24 (σχετικά είχαμε αναφέρει εδώ ποστ 659).
Μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο βλέπουμε εδώ.
Το πλοίο με τα P/K του Σπανόπουλου οδηγήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο του στη Σαλαμίνα και πρέπει να το έδεσαν δίπλα στο Sunny προς την πλευρά του Περάματος.
¶ραγε το αγόρασε κανένας Έλληνας πλοιοκτήτης ή το έφερε εκεί ο Σπανόπουλος για να πάρει .....ότι χρήσιμο υπάρχει και μετά να το οδηγήσει στα απέναντι παράλια?????? Ίδωμεν.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στις 11.50 π.μ από τα Σελήνια.

CORSE-01-21-05-2016.jpg

----------


## roussosf

Για τη γραμμή της αγονης των Δωδεκανήσων μια χαρα βαπορακι είναι
Αρκεί να μην εχει κανένα χοντρο .....κουσούρι εσωτερικά και κατω από την ισαλο

----------


## Nautilia News

Corse.jpg

*Το CORSE της SNCM στον Πειραιά*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο με τα P/K του Σπανόπουλου οδηγήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο του στη Σαλαμίνα και πρέπει να το έδεσαν δίπλα στο Sunny προς την πλευρά του Περάματος.


Αν και δεν εκπέμπει κανένα σήμα στο AIS, και δεν πέρασα σήμερα από το Πέραμα, λογικά εκεί πρέπει να έχει δέσει, δίπλα - αριστερά του SUNNY. Χθες το πρωί μάλιστα, την ώρα που το CORSE βρισκόταν στην ράδα, είχαν "καθαρίσει" την προβλήτα δίπλα στο SUNNY από άλλα ...πλεούμενα που βρίσκονταν εκεί τις προηγούμενες ημέρες.

Σχετικά πάντως με το όποιο μέλλον του, προσωπικά δεν νομίζω να έχει να κάνει σε οτιδήποτε με την χώρα μας. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, διερχόμενο είναι από "τα μέρη μας".

----------


## andria salamis

Το πρωι φώτο,μέσα απο το Δημήτριος Π.
Μέσα έπεσες Γιώργο,εκει εδεσε!
Για τον φιλο παντελή.
DSC_8752.JPG

----------


## tolaras

Το δίδυμό του, καταστράφηκε στην Τουρκία...

Με το Corse τι γίνεται, ακόμα εκεί είναι??? :Confused New:  Ή μήπως θα ακολουθήσει το αδερφάκι του στο Αλιάγα??? :Suspicion:

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο παραμένει στα Αμπελάκια δίπλα στο SUNNY. 
20160702_183027.jpg

Το αδελφάκι του, το πρώην ESTEREL, πραγματικά έφτασε στην Αλιάγα πριν λίγες μέρες για να διαλυθεί μετά από 4 χρόνια παροπλισμού στο Μαρόκο.

----------


## tolaras

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την απάντηση... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolisfissas

Εδώ βλέπουμε το πλοίο να κάθετε στον Σπανόπουλο.
Ξέρει κάνεις τι θα απογίνει το πλοίο;;

CORSE-16-6-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ βλέπουμε το πλοίο να κάθετε στον Σπανόπουλο.
> Ξέρει κάνεις τι θα απογίνει το πλοίο;;
> 
> CORSE-16-6-2016.jpg


Καρφίτσες! To δίπλα καράβι μπορεί να τη γλυτώσει.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Να πούμε ότι στο CORSE αυτές τις μέρες έχουν ξεκινήσει εργασίες με άγνωστο λόγο για το που προορίζεται το πλοίο.Παρακάτω μια απογευματινή φωτό του πλοίου από το Πέραμα στις 23/11/2016 όπου μπορούμε να δούμε ότι έχουν ανάψει τα φώτα του και γενικότερα υπάρχει κινητικότητα πάνω στο πλοίο.P1650539.JPG

----------


## tolaras

Εν αγωνίως περιμένουμε εξελίξεις για το πλοίο... :Confusion:

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε το πλοίο στο Αλγέρι πριν μερικά χρόνια όταν ήταν ενεργό
Είχα διαβάσει ότι το αγόρασε εταιρία από κάποια Αραβική χώρα για δρομολόγια στην Ερυθρά. Απο τότε ως τώρα πολλά αλλάζουν... 

102_0016 (Large).jpg DSC_0532 (Large).jpg DSC_0715 (Large).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την αναχώρηση του SUNNY, μπορούμε πλέον να δούμε το πλοίο και από την δεξιά του πλευρά, και .....αφ' υψηλού (πάνω από την Κυνόσουρα).

IMG_0145.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/01/2017_

----------


## threshtox

Δε μ'αρέσει που το λέω, αλλά έτσι όπως το βλέπω, μου θυμίζει αγουδημόπλοιο στα τελευταία του...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Το παρατήρησα και γω μεν αλλά από την άλλη σα να βλέπω και κάποια (σχετικά λίγα) μινιαρίσματα στη γέφυρα σε σχέση με την πιο πάνω φωτό του Μ.Φύσσα από τον Ιούλιο (πιο πολύ στο δεξί φτερό της) καθώς και πίσω από αυτή...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έναν χρόνο κοντεύει να συμπληρώσει το πλοίο από την περσινή του άφιξη στην Σαλαμίνα (21 Μαίου 2016) και .....ουδέ φωνή μηδέ ακρόασις. Ποιός άραγε να είναι ο λόγος που παραμένει τόσο καιρό ανενεργό στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου ???

----------


## seajets

Πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο θα ήταν ιδανικό για τη σύνδεση Μαρόκου-Ισπανίας, ειδικά τώρα, που η AML ψάχνει καράβια. Αλλά πρέπει να θέλει αρκετά λεφτά για να επισκευαστεί και να δρομολογηθεί...

----------


## stathe174

Γιατί; Τι χρειάζεται;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί; Τι χρειάζεται;


Νομίζω γιά το Αλιάγα το είχαν φέρει κ είναι παρατημένο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μετά την αναχώρηση του SUNNY, μπορούμε πλέον να δούμε το πλοίο και από την δεξιά του πλευρά, και .....αφ' υψηλού (πάνω από την Κυνόσουρα).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180526
> _Σαλαμίνα - 21/01/2017_


Και μία ακόμη ......ανάσταση πλοίου πρέπει να είναι σε εξέλιξη. Κοιτάξτε την φωτο του φίλου Γιώργου και κοιτάξτε και μία που τράβηξα σήμερα. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

CORSE-06-18-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ....ματσακόνι καλά κρατεί. Όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή μου φωτο, στο Corse όλη η υπερκατασκευή έχει τριφτεί και περαστεί με μίνιο.

CORSE-10-10-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε και μία σημερινή φωτό τραβηγμένη μέσα από το καραβάκι της Σαλαμίνας, όπου φαίνονται και οι δουλειές που γίνονται στον καθρέφτη και την γέφυρα του πλοίου. Τώρα για που να ετοιμάζεται να ξαναδουλέψει (???) αυτό το "πράμα"..... παράξενο μου φαίνεται.

IMG_0237.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## lissos

Non-stop οι ετοιμασίες στο πλοίο…
Τρομερή η περιέργεια για το μέλλον του!
20171025_0014311.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Non-stop οι ετοιμασίες στο πλοίο…
> Τρομερή η περιέργεια για το μέλλον του!
> 20171025_0014311.jpg


Tι μέλλον να έχει.Τίποτα Αραπιά μεριά.Γιά το άλλο το ωραίο βαπόρι,το SUNNY,κάτι ακούστηκε γιά Αλάνγκ αλλά προσπαθώ να μη το πιστέψω.
Όμως τι νομίζεις,όταν αυτά τα βαπόρια πάνε εκεί κάτω,είναι ένα βήμα πριν από το τέλος.

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο ανήκει από τον Νοέμβριο του 2016 στην MH MARINE CO με γραφεία στη Σαχτούρη 5 στον Πειραιά. Από τότε το διαχειρίζεται η Go Shipping & Management Inc που εχει την ιδια διεύθυνση ως έδρα. Ίδιο καθεστώς ιδιοκτήτη/διαχειριστή έχει και το SUNNY. 
Η ΜΗ Marine δεν έχει άλλα πλοία, ενώ η Go Shipping & Management έχει το μάνταζμεντ και ενός φορτηγού πλοίου εταιρίας  και ενός ρυμουλκού ιδιοκτησιας εταιρίας των Εμιράτων.
Όλα δείχνουν οτι και το CORSE προορίζεται να ακολουθήσει τις προπελιές του SUNNY...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Corse με ανοικτό τον πλωριό καταπέλτη όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 16/03/2018 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκεται.

CORSE-15-16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με το _equasis.org_ το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί σε _GRAND FERRY_ υπό σημαία _Palau_. Nα το δούμε σε χθεσινή φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, και να παρατηρήσουμε το *Κ* που έχει προστεθεί στο φουγάρο του. Ίδιο σινιάλο βέβαια με αυτό του _SUNNY_, κάτι που πιθανόν σημαίνει ότι θα δουλέψει για την ίδια εταιρεία (Karaneh Lines) στο Ιράν (???).

IMG_0187.jpg__IMG_0421_.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Corse έφυγε σήμερα με το P/K Christos XXII και πήγε στη Χαλκίδα. Εδώ (αρκετά μακριά βέβαια) φωτογραφημένο στο ύψος των Ν. Στύρων. Καλή συνέχεια.

CORSE-19-24-05-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμπτώσεις.... Τέτοιες ημέρες ακριβώς πριν δύο χρόνια είχε δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, 22 Μαίου 2016.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Grand Ferry (e.x. Corse) έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Ας δούμε πως φαίνεται εκτός νερού από πρίμα και από πρώρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

CORSE-20-02-06-2018.jpg CORSE-22-02-06-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρέπει να αλλαχθεί το όνομα στον τίτλο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Grand Ferry οι άξονες πήγαν εχθές στη Χαλκίδα. Φωτο σε κάνα δύο μέρες. :Fat:

----------


## john 2004

Παντελή στο σχιστό είναι άξονες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Grand Ferry (e.x Corse) φωτογραφημένο εχθές στη Χαλκίδα. 

CORSE-32-01-08-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Grand Ferry (e.x Corse) φωτογραφημένο εχθές στη Χαλκίδα. 
> 
> CORSE-32-01-08-2018.jpg


 Γιά να δούμε, την πλώρη θα την σφραγίσουν;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι γίνεται αλήθεια με το βαπόρι ??? Μετά την διετή του μόνιμη παραμονή στη Σαλαμίνα, τώρα πήγε να ...εγκατασταθεί και στην Αυλίδα ??? Τρεισίμιση μήνες έχει κιόλας συμπληρώσει στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας.

----------


## john 2004

Προς το παρόν έχει βγάλει έξω τη μία από τις τέσσερεις κύριες μηχανές του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01763.jpg 9/5/18

To σουλούπι του βαποριού παραπέμπει σε ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ/GOLDEN VERGINA ένεκα Γαλλίας κ SNCM.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η μεταφορά του άξονα από το  Grand Ferry από το φίλο Δημήτρη Καπλαντζή

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο φωτογραφίες από την εξαγωγή του μπλοκ και του στρόφαλου, από το μηχανοστάσιο του Grand Ferry (e.x. Corse) που βρίσκεται στη Χαλκίδα. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες.

CORSE-36-20-10-2018.jpg CORSE-37-20-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα νέα σινιάλα της εταιρείας *Karaneh Lines* που έχουν μπει στο Grand Ferry (e.x Corse) που βρίσκεται στη Χαλκίδα.

CORSE-34-20-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Grand Ferry (e.x Corse) έφυγε από Χαλκίδα και όπως γράφει στο AIS του έρχεται για Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα με 16,8 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Στην ράδα του Πειραιά_, τέρμα Σαλαμίνας, για πέμπτη συνεχόμενη ημέρα το βαπόρι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρησε πριν 2 ώρες από τη ράδα του Πειραιά με προορισμό το Port Said. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Ellinis

> To πλοίο ανήκει από τον Νοέμβριο του 2016 στην MH MARINE CO με γραφεία στη Σαχτούρη 5 στον Πειραιά. Από τότε το διαχειρίζεται η Go Shipping & Management Inc που εχει την ιδια διεύθυνση ως έδρα. Ίδιο καθεστώς ιδιοκτήτη/διαχειριστή έχει και το SUNNY. 
> Η ΜΗ Marine δεν έχει άλλα πλοία, ενώ η Go Shipping & Management έχει το μάνταζμεντ και ενός φορτηγού πλοίου εταιρίας  και ενός ρυμουλκού ιδιοκτησιας εταιρίας των Εμιράτων.
> Όλα δείχνουν οτι και το CORSE προορίζεται να ακολουθήσει τις προπελιές του SUNNY...


Σύμφωνα με το equasis το πλοίο ανήκει πλέον στην GRAND FERRY SHIPPING CO και τελεί υπό τη διαχείριση της DH SHIPPING & MANAGEMENT INC, με τις δυο να εδρεύουν στην ίδια διεύθυνση με τις προηγούμενες εταιρίες του. Πιθανώς να είναι ναυλωμένα στους Ιρανούς της Karenah, εκτός και αν υπάρχει άλλη σχέση μεταξύ των τριών εταιριών.

----------

